# One Year MBA Degree



## MobileStudent (Nov 13, 2016)

hi dear friends,

Before I go to Australia I would like to know what opportunities I may have for a 1 year MBA degree.

What are the job prospects.
What visa subclasses can I apply for staying longer after my 1 year degree?
how difficult the process is?

Best regards


----------



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello, we have a 2 year MBA program for International students. Please go to this URL for more information - Master of Business Administration (MBA) | APIC Website


----------

